
Nasa cancels all-female spacewalk, citing lack of spacesuit in right size - laurex
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2019/mar/25/nasa-all-female-spacewalk-canceled-women-spacesuits
======
scotty79
"Woman can't go outside because she has nothing to wear. In space!"

... not sure if I should make such joke in 2019.

~~~
LifeLiverTransp
Spacesuits - are not "clothing"\- they are miniships. They can bring you into
a world of missery, if they do not fit.

They even bring you into a world of missery if they do fit.

[https://www.space.com/9217-spacesuit-gloves-astronauts-
finge...](https://www.space.com/9217-spacesuit-gloves-astronauts-fingernails-
fall.html)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maximum_Absorbency_Garment](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maximum_Absorbency_Garment)

The truth is, if the mini-spaceship does not fit, you can not work properly
outside. You can try, but you will fight more with the mini-spaceship, then
with the task you should accomplish.

What fascinates me is how, they do not have a 2nd spacesuit up there if that
spacewalk was planned that way. Nasa usually does not mess up logistics.

~~~
adamfeldman
They do have a second medium-sized spacesuit but it can’t be made ready in
time for this spacewalk

[https://www.npr.org/2019/03/26/706779637/nasa-scraps-
first-a...](https://www.npr.org/2019/03/26/706779637/nasa-scraps-first-all-
female-spacewalk-for-want-of-a-medium-sized-spacesuit)

